# [A] Lothar - Findest du Raiden auch Sexy ?



## Egri (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Raidgemeinschaft Azeroths Völker Bündnis sucht noch die ein oder andere Klasse für Ihren 25ér,*

wenn Du folgende Eigenschaften aufweisen kannst:



    * Du bist mind. 18 Jahre alt, gerne älter und hast gute Erfahrungen in den Instanzen Zu`l Aman,
       Schlangenschrein, Festung der Stürme oder sogar bereits Mount Hyjal.

    * Das Equip Deines Mainchars entspricht mindestens T5 / Heroic Marken oder besser

    * Du hast alle Deine Items entsprechend Deiner Skillung verzaubert und gesockelt.

    * Du bist stets bestrebt mit Deinem Charakter und der Raidgemeinschaft AVB weiterzukommen.

    * Zuverlässigkeit wird vorausgesetzt !

    * Bist bereit an 3 Tagen in der Woche für die Zeit von 19:30 bis 23:00 Dich dem Raid zu widmen.

    * Aktivität im Forum. Wir diskutieren viele Taktiken im Forum, daher solltest Du kein Forenmuffel sein.




Warum AVB ?
Unser Team besteht aus erfahrenen Spielern, die in Gruul , Maggi , SSC , MH und sogar schon BT waren.
Wir haben einen raidtauglichen TS Server und in der Raidführung ist einiges an KnowHow vorhanden.
Ein einsteigerfreundliches und optisch sehr ansprechendes DKP System ist für uns selbstverständlich.
Ein Gildenwechsel zur AVB-Gilde ist nicht zwingend notwendig.




Raidstatus: 
FDS , 3/4 
MH : 3/5
BT : 3/9


Raidtage : 
Mittwoch: ab 19:3o Uhr - 23.00 Uhr
Freitags: ab 19:3o Uhr -23-00 Uhr +/-
Montags: ab 19:3o Uhr - 23.00 Uhr




 Für die Verstärkung unserer Reihen suchen wir derzeit noch:  

 1x Ele  Schami , 1x Moonkin , 1x Pala Tank , 1x Shaddow Priest ,1x Vergelter Pala , 1 Heal Dudu , 1 Hexe und 1 Holy Pala

 





Wenn Du unsere Raidsatzung gelesen und akzeptiert hast, solltest Du keine Zeit verlieren und Dich bei uns bewerben!
Wir suchen Spieler die ihre Chars wirklich aus Leidenschaft spielen. Wenn ihr Euch mit Euren 3. Char bewerben wollt , ab und an mal reinschauen möchtet, tut uns einen gefallen und BITTE bewerbt Euch nicht.




Wie Ihr uns erreichen könnt:

Schreibt eine ordentliche und vollständige Bewerbung in unser   Forum .
Denkt an die üblichen Bewerbungsinformationen, wie Armory- Link, Angaben zum Char, Skillung, Raiderfahrung,
UI-Screenshot, etc. Wir mögen Euch hier kein Template vorgeben, sondern in der Bewerbung sehen,
dass ihr Euch Gedanken gemacht habt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Let`s play together!
Wir freuen uns auf Euch !

Euer AVB-Team​


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (12. Juni 2008)

Neue Raidgemeinschaften braucht das Land, mehr mit Plan und Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brausefee (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sehr empfehlenswert !


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (13. Juni 2008)

Ich denke also bin ich...in diesem Sinne PUSH ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (15. Juni 2008)

I´m your *push*er


----------



## Brausefee (15. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egri (15. Juni 2008)

Push nochmal

wir suche immer noch so einige Klassen (s.o.)


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (16. Juni 2008)

PUSH da Button.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avarlord (18. Juni 2008)

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...bald haben wir die notwendige Raidstärke erreicht und legen dann auch sofort los.
Noch stehen einige Plätze zur Verfügung - Also schnell Bewerben und mit uns in neue Abenteuer stürzen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (22. Juni 2008)

Ahhhhh push it.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egri (24. Juni 2008)

Suche nach Klassen aktualisiert !


P U S H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egri (26. Juni 2008)

nochmal Hoch damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir brauchen nicht mehr viel , dann gehts los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (29. Juni 2008)

Push´n für Magen und Darm gut !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egri (16. Juli 2008)

soo auch hier nochmal HOCH damit , sind nur noch wenige Plätze frei.

wer mit Raiden will sollte sich bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodravens (16. Juli 2008)

die seite funzt net mit bewerbung und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egri (22. Juli 2008)

Bloodravens schrieb:


> die seite funzt net mit bewerbung und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nee geht alles , hatten einen Tag server ausfall wo HP und TS drauf sind , geht alles wieder.


Auch hier nochmal HOCH damit , wir suchen immer noch.


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (22. Juli 2008)

Bloodravens schrieb:


> die seite funzt net mit bewerbung und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist aber komisch, "Andere" haben da keine Probleme mit gehabt und es sind so einige
Bewerbungen reingekommen...vllt liegt der Fehler auch vor dem Bildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (22. Juli 2008)

Egri schrieb:


> Nee geht alles , hatten einen Tag server ausfall wo HP und TS drauf sind , geht alles wieder.
> 
> 
> Auch hier nochmal HOCH damit , wir suchen immer noch.


Jo Danke nochmals an Firma Avaya die nach einer USV Wartung 1/4 des Rechenzentrum von Server4You lahm gelegt hatten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind mal richtige KackN00bs ^^


----------



## Egri (28. Juli 2008)

soo nochmal HOCH damit.

wer einen ruhigen Raid sucht , der Zügig vorran kommt und trotzdem erfolgreich ist , sollte sich bei uns bewerben.


----------



## Grindolf@Syndikat (28. Juli 2008)

Egri schrieb:


> wer einen ruhigen Raid sucht , der Zügig vorran kommt und trotzdem erfolgreich ist , sollte sich bei uns bewerben.


vollkommen richtig!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push


----------



## Christian V. (31. Juli 2008)

Push

Greetz
Huanomir


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (3. August 2008)

PUSH it Babyyyyyyy.... !!!


----------



## Egri (13. August 2008)

PUSH


----------



## Egri (23. August 2008)

Nochmal hoch damit


----------



## Egri (12. September 2008)

nochmal Hoch damit , 
Raid Progress und Member suche aktualisiert !


----------



## Egri (16. September 2008)

Hoch damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vespero Vendetta (12. November 2008)

Push it ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

